# Any info please!!



## JoanneS (Feb 24, 2009)

My partner of 17 years, our son who is 8 and myself are looking to move to Canada. He is self employed as a dryliner (drywall) and we would like to know if it would be worth taking the risk to move? Is there a lot of job vacancies around for this kind of trade, we haven't made a decision on where in Canada we would like to live but Kelowna has caught our eye!

If anyone can give us any info on this trade and even the approximate rate of pay, we would be grateful.

Thanks

Jo


----------



## carobebe (Feb 24, 2009)

*Here's an idea*

Most of Canada is in a current state of recession except for Alberta, which doesn't suffer as much. You may be interested in searching for jobs in Calgary, which is a fairly large city (just above 1 million people) and trades are always in demand.

Good luck!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Agreed that Canada isn't immune in the world recession, however western Canada hasn't yet felt the effects as severely as some of the eastern provinces. BC has had some slowdowns too as compared to the boom during the last few years. The winter Olympics coming in 2010 has provided some relief to the trades on the lower mainland. We're in the Okanagan Valley and although we've seen construction starts drop dramatically since last year, there still are buildings going up here in Kelowna, although at a much slower pace! I'm not in trades and not up on what the present job market is, but have heard of layoffs recently. Suffice to say that it's uncertain as to what the markets will do in the coming year.

I attended an EDC (Economic Development Commission) seminar approximately 7 months ago geared towards employers thinking of hiring international employees coming into the area through PNP (Provincial Nominee Program). At that time there was a local drywall company that was actively recruiting newcomers, but I have no idea if their need is as great any longer. You have to be aware of what they call the "sunshine tax" here in the valley which in other words is just an excuse to pay lower wages. Some companies will pay fair wages though, especially if they are unionized. I can't say for certain, but from what I've heard, the approximate wage for a full time drywaller, on a probation period, would be in the range of $20 to $25.00 per hour. It could well be higher, as some carpenters/construction workers I know would charge $40. per hour. Perhaps someone else can confirm the wages.

Here are a few links to sites providing information relating to drywallers in BC... 
BCWCA Members

DC 38
(Click on their links section to get info from other sites as well)

Hands-On: Work Futures for Trade and Technical Occupations

All the best to you in your research!


----------



## trueclarity (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone know how bad London Ontario has been hit by the economy?


----------

